# which Western European buildings do you like?



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

western europe

source

the shard, london









commerzbank tower, frankfurt









messeturm, frankfurt









torre caja, madrid









torre de cristal, madrid









torre PwC (sacyr vallehermoso), madrid









one canada square, london









porta nuova garibaldi, milan









tour first, courbevoie









heron tower, london









torre espacio, madrid









tour montparnasse, paris









westendstrasse 1









millennium tower, vienna









tower 185, frankfurt









main tower, frankfurt









25 canada square, london









8 canada square, london









turning torso, malmo









gran hotel bali, benidorm









tour total fina elf









trianon, frankfurt









tour T1, courbevoie









tour areva, courbevoie









tower 42









tour granite, nanterre









30 st mary axe









tour gan, courbevoie









beetham tower, manchester









tour alicante (societe generale)


----------



## Contr (Mar 16, 2010)

The Shard


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Top 6

Shard
Areva
Torso
Garibaldi
PWC
First


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
very thank you for your opinion, my cute pony....:hug::hug:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

edit.


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

wait... why pony picture? I never ask but i am kinda curious.  archi lover like pony?

btw i prefer The Shard


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

FNNG said:


> wait... why pony picture? I never ask but i am kinda curious.  archi lover like pony?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

stupid video showing only the intro and expecting them to judge... :lol: hno:


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Shard:nocrook:


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

BringMe said:


>


my little pony? :dunno: haha


----------



## BeLogical (Feb 25, 2013)

Can we keep that stuff to private messages and not post things about it on threads like these?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

In no particular order:
Turning Torso
The Shard
Messeturm
Torre de crystal
Tower 185


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

You didn't even include any skyscrapers in the Netherlands or Belgium..

My list:
The Shard
Commerzbank Tower
Torre de Cristal
One Canada Square
Porta Nuova Garibaldi
Tour First
Westendstrasse
Turning Torso
Tour Granite
Tour Alicante


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

BringMe said:


>


she's hawt


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Denjiro said:


> You didn't even include any skyscrapers in the Netherlands or Belgium..


You didn't either.  I picked my fav's from the list in this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

The Shard
30 St Mary Axe (Gherkin)
Torre Espacio
Turning Torso


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Gherkin is the best 



Denjiro said:


> You didn't even include any skyscrapers in the Netherlands or Belgium..


There are no real skyscrapers in the Netherlands or Belgium, just a few highrises.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Kiboko said:


> Gherkin is the best
> 
> There are no real skyscrapers in the Netherlands or Belgium, just a few highrises.


The Maastower is as tall as some towers in the list.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, the Maastower should be in the list. However, i don't think it is a match for some other contesters.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Denjiro said:


> You didn't even include any skyscrapers in the Netherlands or Belgium..


because the poll fits only 30 options...so I chose the tallest ones...


----------



## UNIXX (Aug 31, 2012)

i think the best is the shard, i like Tours Société Générale, too.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Godius said:


> she's hawt


Its Lia Marie Johnson


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Torre de Cristal (250 m) from Madrid is the best for me.

MODERN COMPACT STRONG FORM :cheers:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1e/Torre_de_Cristal_%28Madrid%29_09a.jpg/549px-Torre_de_Cristal_%28Madrid%29_09a.jpg


----------



## sillysnapz (Mar 25, 2013)

all picture and video are so nice and may fev building is millinum tower..


----------



## ethanhawke46 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Shard.....


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

While there's far better ones, from what's listed: The Shard, Heron Tower, and Tower 42.

All in London.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I voted for Tour Areva and Tour Gan, but except for these buildings Europe's skyscrapers don't look by far as good as American skyscrapers, or even Chinese skyscrapers.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The only buildings of acceptable quality are Messeturm, Commerzbank, Westend Tower; Frankfurt. All the others can't compete on international level.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

skyscraperus said:


> Torre de Cristal (250 m) from Madrid is the best for me.
> 
> MODERN COMPACT STRONG FORM :cheers:


Maybe not the best, but a very cool skyscraper anyway.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

the shard
beetham 
8 canada square


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, everyone....
is there somebody who didn't vote in this thread?...

there is also a thread for eastern european skyscrapers...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1601566


----------



## Radiokott (Jan 3, 2011)

Messeturm
Torre de cristal
One Canada Square


----------

